# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  3D printable stackable storage bins with a freecad guide on how to design them

## iDig3Dprinting

We have released the .STL files for our stackable storage bins  and also provided a brief guide on how we went about making the model  files using freecad. So have a go yourself or just 3D print the file,  they are free to download.

----------


## curious aardvark

got some like that in my workshop. 

Design wise, they're pretty heavy on the plastic, how about poking holes through the sides :-)

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

> got some like that in my workshop. 
> 
> Design wise, they're pretty heavy on the plastic, how about poking holes through the sides :-)


Holes through the side..... Hmmm let me think about that? I Think that my have some functional consequences. The sides are 2mm think on this design, it does use about 30m of plastic. It could be possible to reduce the width of the sides and add reinforced areas.

----------


## curious aardvark

0.8mm wall width with slanted ribs.

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

> 0.8mm wall width with slanted ribs.


 Why not have a go at the tutorial and see if you can make an improved design.

----------


## curious aardvark

well it'd be a lot easier for me in openscad. 
Looked at the tutorial and after a couple years with openscad all that mouse work just looks too bloody complicated lol 
Draw a thing and then make it another thing and then make that yet another thing before you can print it. It's all very long winded. 
All i have to do is make a scalable module with a few user changeable variables and the thing is the thing - if you see what I mean :-) 

But next time I have the inclination, I'll do you a scalable openscad script to post alongside the freecad thing :-) With annotations, so it's tutorial like. 
The more stuff I['ve got out in the wild, the more work I'll hopefully get - it's a theory :-)

I could actually do with some more widget trays. 
Kept running out of things to put the tiny rc parts in last night. the small tires you practically had to pick up with tweezers.

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

> well it'd be a lot easier for me in openscad. 
> Looked at the tutorial and after a couple years with openscad all that mouse work just looks too bloody complicated lol 
> Draw a thing and then make it another thing and then make that yet another thing before you can print it. It's all very long winded. 
> All i have to do is make a scalable module with a few user changeable variables and the thing is the thing - if you see what I mean :-) 
> 
> But next time I have the inclination, I'll do you a scalable openscad script to post alongside the freecad thing :-) With annotations, so it's tutorial like. 
> The more stuff I['ve got out in the wild, the more work I'll hopefully get - it's a theory :-)
> 
> I could actually do with some more widget trays. 
> Kept running out of things to put the tiny rc parts in last night. the small tires you practically had to pick up with tweezers.


We would be interested in a tutorial for making it in openscad, we'd be happy to create a post for it. We have not started with openscad yet but Freecad does have an Openscad workbench. One reason why we would be interested is that we need to create a rather bespoke curvy shape and we have not been able to adequately do this in freecad yet.

----------


## curious aardvark

ah well the latest image of opesncad does let you produce rounded sections of a circle, which is a lot more useful than it might sound. 

Still not a proper 'bend' or 'curve' command that you can apply to anything. But a definite step forward for those of us who can't get our heads round polygons :-) 

Well I've just had  a tooth out, so no dog walking tonight, plus it's widdling down with rain anyway. 
stacking storage box it is  as i can't be arsed to do any actual work lol

----------


## curious aardvark

do yours print without supports ? 
Those top parts look like they'd need them.

----------

